# Need advice Selling online



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 19, 2010)

Small engine parts site is not enough to produce the amount of income i need to keep the bills paid so im needing some advice on what other alternatives is there to sell stuff on the internet anyone have any ideas please let me know thanks 
calvin


----------



## avalancher (Jul 20, 2010)

I would seriously consider an optomizing service for your website.If you dont know what that is,its a service that examines your website,your traffic, your customers buying habits, and helps tailor your metatags to reflect your website.You may be getting lots of traffic to your website, but if its the wrong kind of traffic then it really isnt helping matters much.

Last year we dropped $300 on a service for our website, and after ten days they sent us an updated metatags list as well as other recomendations for our website.Within a week of implementing these changes, our hits more than doubled and our business saw a 60 percent increase in business.Needless to say it paid for itself in that first week.


----------



## StephanieD (Jul 25, 2010)

avalancher has the right idea. Instead of looking for other ways to earn money.. Work on making your business website more popular to build your own business up.. 

the optimization he's talking about is called SEO (search engine optimization). It's not rocket science and there are a lot of simple things you can learn how to do to promote your business by improving the on-page and off-page SEO. 

start with the search terms "how to SEO my business" on google. This will get you on the path to doing it yourself. Or like Avalancher did, you can pay someone to tell you excatly what you need to do =)


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 19, 2010)

if i was like baileys is tons of orders then i would not be worried about where the next bill is going to be paid from and how


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 19, 2010)

Bailey's got there the old-fashioned way: They *earned *it.


You've just been given some very solid advice that can help you quite a bit. How do you respond?

Whining about Bailey's. :monkey:


I don't see much future in that.


----------



## fatjoe (Aug 19, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> if i was like baileys is tons of orders then i would not be worried about where the next bill is going to be paid from and how



I just went to you site looking for Stihl parts.Ready to buy 044 bearings, 034 seals, 044 10mm piston.If you had these items, I would have bought them tonight.You don`t have them. Now I`ll go to ebay and Curts or Cheapchainsawparts, or that dude from Greece will get my business.Baileys may also.I would say, offer what people want at a fair price(Stihl, Husqvarna,) and get your name out there.Everybody shops Ebay.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Aug 19, 2010)

How many cords of firewood have you cut and sold this year Calvin.


----------



## sawbid (Aug 21, 2010)

Metatags are not as prevalent as they used to be. If one could figure out Googles/Yahoos search algorithms...you'd be at the top of every search. There are other, more powerful ways, pay per click, website registration, and other SEO options to get your site to the top, and metatags, I am sure are still part of their algorithm. I know for a fact that the google/yahoo crawlers get to that metadata...but as far as SEO, I don't know anymore…guess it can’t hurt.

Todd


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Aug 21, 2010)

More than half of the problem is that there is way to many negative post under his name. Some people don`t like to buy from some one that is going out or about to go out of business. In fear of, not receiving the product or there money back. When someone Googles his name and they find all his post on this forum and other forums that he may belong to. A lot of his post are tacky and unprofessional as a business owner. I have bought a carb from him awhile ago and instead of direct shipping from where he got it from to my house he had it shipped to his location and than to my house. That cost me more shipping. My money is tight at times to, and extra shipping or hidden charges make people mad. When people say you bake your own bread. There is a big loaf in front of him and it don`t look good. I`m not looking to be mean to you Calvin but I read most, if not all your post. Sorry if I hurt someones feelings if I did, but the truth hurts sales at times. I hope your luck changes.


----------

